# Coupt Attempt : Guinea Bissau



## JBS (Nov 23, 2008)

*Coup Attempt : Guinea Bissau*



> BISSAU, Guinea-Bissau – Mutinous soldiers fought their way into the fortified residence of Guinea-Bissau's president in a three-hour gunbattle Sunday but did not hurt the head of state, a top official said.
> The soldiers attacked President Joao Bernardo Vieira's home shortly after midnight, killing at least one of his guards and injuring several others before security forces were able to push them back, Interior Minister Cipriano Cassama said. The attackers did not reach the room Vieira was hiding in and neither he nor his wife was hurt, Cassama said. He declared "It's unacceptable that we should have another coup in this country."
> President Abdoulaye Wade of neighboring Senegal ordered troops to the border with Guinea-Bissau after recieving a panicked phone call from Viera in the night, and offered to send a plane to Bissau to get Vieira and his family, Wade's spokesman said. He said Viera has so far declined the offer.
> Wade also called African Union commission chairman Jean Ping to alert him to the situation, Senegalese presidential spokesman El Hadj Amadou Sall said.


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...TACK?SITE=FLDAY&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## pardus (Nov 23, 2008)

In Africa? Nah, don't beleive it!


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 24, 2008)

Sadly, this part of Africa seems to constantly live in the 3rd stanza of Dante's Eternal Comedy; _*All hope abandon ye who enter here*._


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 24, 2008)

Let 'em kill each other.  Then the survivors can try too eek out a meager living until the next coup.  Importent thing is to avoid any attempt at introducing western standards or values as this will diminish their self worth, and denigrate their tribal traditions (you know, killing and coups etc).


----------

